# Anyone?



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Am I the only one whos noticed the lack of wire cages?

I'm trying to find a bog standard wire cage which is tall enough for a few homemade platforms and cant find jack.

I went to my local pet superstore and they tried flogging me another crittertrail (my boys are currently in one that belonged to my hamster and its a pain to clean, breaks all the time). So I went to a small pet shop near my work and they only had tiny tiny cages.

Have checked on ebay but the only ones have wire flooring and I was under the impression that that was a bad idea for their feet.

There was one in argos but I bought it and took it out in the store and the plastic snapped without me even putting it together


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I have noticed exactly the same, all the cages seem to be full of plastic, really hard to find a simple wire cage.

any pointers anyone~?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Savic Mickey?

There's some nice cages on here:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/mouse_cages

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I've not noticed a lack of wire cages so much as a lack of suitable and affordable wire cages.

Savic do make really good cages. Unless you have itsy bitsy mice, they should be okay in their ones with normal bar spacing but they also have a range with 6mm bar spacing, like the Mickey Max, especially designed for mice and dwarf hamsters. The price of them just keeps going up and up though :shock: If you don't mind used cages, you can find some bargains on eBay.

If you're buying a wire cage, you should watch out for the bar spacing & strength. The bars on some cages can be pulled further apart really easily or the cages have weak points - usually where the doors clasp shut or at the top of the cage, where the walls join the roof - where the mice can escape. Uncoated bars also tarnish very quickly and absorb nasty smells.

I wouldn't use a cage with wire flooring either. I once bought a rat cage with wire flooring but it was removable - worth checking!


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats brill!

Thanks for all your help.

There still only 6 weeks old so their very tiny atm. Their in a hamster cage and haven't once tried to get out, providing I cant fit my whole little finger into the bars then any cage will do as long as they've got loads of room.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you considered getting a Zoozone or Gabber type cage - plastic at the bottom and therefore easy to clean, with a metal grid as a lid. You can mesh over these with 5mm mesh to prevent escapes and they can be bought at more reasonable prices than the fully barred cages like the Jenny that pet keepers often use for mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's what the Zoozone looks like:
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/p...t-homes/zoozone-critter-home-blue-medium.html
(you could get it cheaper elsewhere I'm sure as my larger version was only about £40)

Example of a Gabber cage
http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/cage-reviews/4056-gabber-criceto-lux-cage-review.html


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Equine Canine Feline sell the Duna Multi, which seems quite similar to ones posted above for about forty quid, as well as a bunch of other cages. Not sure exactly which ones are/aren't suitable for mice though, as I've not used many of them myself. If you sign up for their newsletter, they send out codes for 10% off your orders


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

quick update: just found a brill cage for £20 buy 'home sweet home'. I got it from a market pet store. Two raised levels, ladders etc, tones of room for them. Wire cage part but plastic bottom (much better for wipping out to clean every couple of days unlike that plastic rubbish I had). Put the boys in it yesterday and they love it. It is a hamster cage but the bars are very small so even though they've tried they cant get out lol


----------

